
Requesting feedback. Not sure if good or bad - sleephostel
Hello everybody! :)
My name is Davis and me and my family just applied to this YC batch and could surely use some feedback! :)
We wanted to see if anyone could take a look at our application, I can forward the outline of our application by email if anyone would like. Our website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sleephostel.com, and we just pre-launched it on October 1st for this batch. It’s not technically ready for live bookings but we wanted to show YC our progress so far. What I wanted YC to understand but am worried they won&#x27;t is that this is a company focused on real estate, first and foremost. That is what wework essentially is, is a real estate juggernaut. But for co-working spaces.
Our focus instead is placed on hostels and maybe down the road, ready to move in furnished rooms in renovated buildings.
I also am concerned about our video, it has been viewed about 10 separate times by YC and not sure if this is a good or bad sign. We tried to keep it short and to the point. I don&#x27;t know if you all think we should remove the ending although we found it to be quite funny: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=dkhD0jxX6xU
We did it all in one take. My family really is like this.
Thank you to all who read this and gratitude for any feedback we can get which we will read in detail, it helps out alot! We don&#x27;t know if anyone here has went through the process of getting into the program but having someone who went through the process look at it would surely be helpful! :)
Words can’t express how much of a blessing this would be for us
======
mtmail
Try the [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category (just add "Show HN: <name of website>" as the title). It needs less
upvotes and reader go there to review.

For my taste it's too many stock photos of happy people and not enough photos
of hostels. The 'read full review' links go to facebook, hostelworld and
tripadvisor homepages. Copyright says 2019.

~~~
sleephostel
Thank you for the feedback! Will make the necessary changes ! :)

